# Fire Dog



## SammieGSD (Nov 29, 2011)

Daddy brought his fire gear home and I just couldn't resist a photo shoot to get some pictures for our downstairs rec room....It's a good thing she knows her commands!!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

What great pictures! I love it.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the black and white shots!


----------

